# Who had the cooler Fighters: BSG or Buck Rogers?



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

I watched the first two episodes of Buck Rogers last night. I have to say, it was better than I expected. But it reminded me of one thing I always liked--the Earth fighters have always been one of my favorite space ship designs.

I'm sure there are other shows to compare, but being that both BSG and Buck Rogers were Glen Larson creations, on right about the same time, I'm curious if anyone had a preference--BSG Viper or Buck Rogers Fighter?


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Ttiuwp


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

They're pretty much the same. Heck, they have the same joystick even.

Greg


----------



## orome (Dec 30, 2004)

Viper. I don't even remember what the BR ones looked like, that's how memorable they were to me.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

Models of both:

Buck Rogers:









BSG Viper (Original):









While they did have the same joystick (BR reused a lot of stuff from BSG), the ship design is very different.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

The TOS Viper is too "X-Wingy" for my tastes. (not a terrible thing, just an also ran) And the Thunderfighter never really did anything for me.

Mark II Viper all the way. 









Mark VII runs a close second.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

gchance said:


> They're pretty much the same. Heck, they have the same joystick even.


Good 'ol Glen A. Larson cockpit design v1.0. 

I like the Earth fighters, beedeebeedeebee ...


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

The Earth fighters, followed closely by the cylon raiders.


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

The Viper is one of the Coolest looking ships. Second only to the X-Wing IMHO.:up:


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I think the X-302 ought to have a mention here.








Didn't find one in flight of good quality.


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

Ahhhh the X-302..................in realistic fighter gray


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

The Hawk Ship










Earth Alliance Thunderbolt


----------



## orome (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for the refresher picks. Still goin' with the viper. I don't remember drawing BR ones in elementary school.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I vote Viper


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

I voted Viper, but the Eagle from Space 1999 was pretty cool.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

The Starfury was the coolest. Mostly because it realized that a spacecraft that flies in space for out of atmosphere travel, does not need traditional control surfaces found on the BSG or Buck Rogers craft. Still fictional, of course.


----------



## cal_s7 (Oct 1, 2003)

The Starfury also spun around on a dime when It needed to. Have any of the other ships ever done that?


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

Unless I'm missing something, I don't see a pic of the Buck Rogers fighter.

Edit: as soon as a I posted this, it pops up !!!!


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

Gunstar, owns all.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I vote viper as well.

X-wing fighter a close second.

The Starfury A-1 for space only flight.


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

doom1701 said:


> Models of both:
> 
> Buck Rogers:


Looks a lot like the rebel fighter from Empire Strikes Back.


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

This thread made me think there should be BSG lego sets.

J


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

jwjody said:


> Looks a lot like the rebel fighter from Empire Strikes Back.


Glad to see that I'm not the only one, heck, I made the same post a week back but deleted it.


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

I like the Vipers better.

Cool Web page on ships
http://www.cloudster.com/sets&vehicles/Sets&VehiclesIndex.htm#viper


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

cal_s7 said:


> The Starfury also spun around on a dime when It needed to. Have any of the other ships ever done that?


Gunstar did.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

cal_s7 said:


> The Starfury also spun around on a dime when It needed to. Have any of the other ships ever done that?


I'm pretty sure I've seen the Viper do that. In addition to the already mentioned Gunstar.


----------

